# S13 battery tray removal



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

In my quest to save weight and clean up the engine bay, I decided to get rid of the battery tray. Because it sucks.  

Cutting to enable separation of the vertical part:









After the vertical piece was removed:

























After drilling 1/8" holes at (most of) the spotwelds:









After drilling 3/8" holes at (most of) the spotwelds:









Using the cutting wheel to partition the tray:









Taking out the pieces:

































Using the same cutting wheel to remove the rusted part:









Blam!









The battery tray pieces laid out, all 1.2 pounds ( :loser: )of it:


----------



## ricer240sx{ViP} (Jan 17, 2005)

lol nice job :thumbup:


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

A++

just wondering....... will you be doing a write up on a battery rellocation to the trunk?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

slideurride said:


> will you be doing a write up on a battery rellocation to the trunk?


I might if I was going to move the battery to the "trunk" ("hatch area" in my case). But I'm not moving it there...it's going in the passenger floor board.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

slideurride said:


> A++
> 
> just wondering....... will you be doing a write up on a battery rellocation to the trunk?


Try the FAQ's and/or Installs on www.240sx.org


----------

